# Rear slide



## Martin Brenneke (May 23, 2006)

I have a 2004 Southwind 37c Model with3 pops. The rear bedroom slide stopped retracting when the switch is used. the switch and controler seem to be working and have been checked out by an electrician. Anybody have any ideas on how to fix it so the switch will work. It is jury rigged now so I can use the slide.


----------



## DrScud (May 30, 2006)

Rear slide

Replace the switch?


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Jun 23, 2006)

RE: Rear slide

I have a 2002 Southwind 37U with a rear slide.  The first time we took it out the slide stopped working.  I looked at the book for the slide out and it showed the electrical panel and how to crank it in an emergency.  Since I am mechanically inclined to a certain extent I decided to do some investigating.  

I removed the cover under the bed where the slide out mechanism is located.  To my surprise it was full of sawdust, aluminum chips, pieces of carpet, scraps of electrical wire, etc.  Wonder I didn't find the remains of the Fleetwood employee who must have been asleep on the job when this thing was covered up.  I wrote to Fleetwood but they didn't care, they had their money.

After I cleaned and lubricated the mechanism and resealed it I started looking at the electric panels and breakers.  I disconnected the wires from the front slide and hooked the wires from the rear slide to it.  I then went to the switch for the front slide and walla, the rear slide came in perfectly.  I knew I couldn't do that all the time so I started looking at the rear slide panel.  I noticed something that wasn't mentioned in the service manual.  There is a "slo-blow" fuse next to the relay.  I took it out and put it on my trusty old ohm meter and nothing.  The fuse was blown probably from trying to move the mechanism through all that dirt.  I pulled the fuse from the front slide and when I installed it in the rear slide it worked.  So the problem was a blown fuse.

Now you are probably wondering why I didn't try that first.  The service manual didn't say anything about a "slo-blow" fuse being part of the electrical panel.  I now keep a couple spares on hand but haven't had any more problems.

So changing the switch may be a simple solution but if your unit is like mine the switch is keyed and the slides all work with the same key.  Changing the switch would just be another agravation to endure.  So I would suggest you get a volt meter that has an ohm meter with it, read the instructions on how to use it if you don't know, and then test the electrical circuits.  It is twelve volts so there isn't much danger of getting a shock but be careful cause you will be messing around in the area where all the wires are run.  I would suggest disconnecting the land line while checking it out.

Good luck.  I sometimes say a lot to get to the point.  Hope you enjoy the answer.


----------

